
911 Transcripts of Apple Employees Walking Directly into Glass Walls - walterbell
https://gizmodo.com/here-are-911-transcripts-of-some-of-the-times-apple-emp-1823486283
======
eesmith
Is the schadenfreude so strong that we need 16 different postings about this?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=apple%20glass&sort=byDate&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=apple%20glass&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
bryanrasmussen
That famous Apple design aesthetic hits again.

